# Bps endosurge with beastdrol log



## packers6211 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok so after trying to figure which products to use next, I decided to go with Beastdrol and BPS Endosurge. I'm taking your typical routine supps using Neovar creatine, mutli's, Toco-8, and whey protein. I'll be doing a month run on both. Started first dose of endosurge last night and first dose of beastdrol today.​


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 20, 2011)

OK so after first dose of beastrol and heading back from store to drop off some groceries to my wife, I ended up in the bed room working out with her before I headed to the gym. I'm literally sitting there drinking a protein shake and was like wth and as I stood up she turned her head and was like "Oh we better make use of that" What the HECK is in this stuff lol. Ok so back to the gym, back day!

Back:

machine rows: 165lbs x 10,10,10,10

lat wide grip pulls to chest: 90lbs x 10,10,10

db rows: 50lbs x 8,8,8

face pulls:  100lbs x 10,10,10,10

deadlifts:  225lbs x 8, added 2 25's total 275lbs x 6,6 wow they're def growing!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I don't know why this last run of testopel pellets hasn't help like first run, but for several days I've felt worn out. I can still lift and diet has been really good, but just low energy levels. I had my labs that's done through my Urologist that has me on trt pulled last week. I went through them and notice this guy wrote good levels on 400. After doing my reseatch 400 isn't great for a 30 yr old. Also this same dr. had my levels in limbo and in feb this yr, bare in mind 2 yr on trt my levels came back 165. I had enough of this Dr, and off to see one who a friend uses and this Dr has him on both TRT and HCG. That being said my lifts are still growing, just needling my energy levels to get up. 

Today chest day:

Incline Barbell press: 135lbs x 8 155lbs x 6, 185lbs x 4, 205 x 6, 225 x 8 are you freaking kidding me!!!!

flat bench db presses using them 60's now 1 set 8 reps and felt easy so bam 65's now 2 sets x 8, 8 Pr

pec-dek flyes 125lbs 10,10,10

body weight push ups 4 sets of 20. 

Bench is def getting better.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I went to Dr. Friday and the nurse made it her agenda to let my usual GP Dr. know to get me a refferral to the Dr. I Want to see for my trt. So hopefully I'll hear something soon. On another note, I normally update my logs each day or at least every two days. I will be out of the gym for a few more days. Long story short, last couple days has been rough. My co worker Jeannie May's 20 yr old son, and only child blew a tire on the way to work and hit a power pole head on through the windshield. Jeannie May was behind him on her way to work, so I couldn't even imagine. Then one of our local cops was shot in the head and died with in couple of hours, by a 24 yr old. Then the night before my softball tournament I went to take trash out and the corner of my screen door, caught my right ankle tearing flesh and scraping the bone. I went to Dr the the next day and had sterile strips and can barley walked, so I am going to take some days off then gym, and resume the log end of this coming week. I'll still be busy on the forums, but I won't be down from the gym long.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok so after a week away from gym due to front door beating my ankle to death, friends loosing their son in a wreck, and my wife and kids being in a wreck I made it back. I kept trying to figure what to do, since I still need time before doing legs, as my ankle is still soar. I went with chest and was skeptical because of being out, I didn't know how much strength I'd lost. Well to put it short and sweet no strength was lost, and my arms are feeling not only tight, but fuller. I was very skeptical of ph's and didn't really expect much from Beastdrol up front, but with just starting this log, I'm seeing exactally what the Beast is about and loving every minute of it. Also Endosurge has my libido on sky high, but wife being soar from wreck, has me going insane. I told her flat out whens she all better, she may wish she wasn't!!! 

Flat bench barbell press: warm up 135lbs x 10 185lbs x 6, 205lbs x 5,5 I can see them 2 plates coming soon!

Incline barbell presses 185lbs x 6,6,6

Incline db presses dem 65's x 6,6,6 I wanted one more set my felt a pain in left arm that hurt like hell. 

push=ups bodyweight x 15,15,15,15,

pain must have been lactid acid as it went away quickly. Tommorrow back day and maybe biceps.​


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 5, 2011)

Back: 

Machine rows: 165lbs x 10,10,10

lat machine close grip pull to chest: 100lbs x 10,10,10

DB Rows: 50lbs x 8,8,8

face pulls high pulley: 110lbs x 10,10,10,10


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 5, 2011)

kill it man

got back tom


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks bro you know I will!! Off day today cause son's had open house at school. Tomorrow triceps day!!


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 7, 2011)

Man long day today and the weather has changed to 100 degree from days ago to 50's!! I love it. I'm def feeling lethargic and I think between beastdrol and not having my trt going right now is tough. I feel out of it each day, but yet keep getting stronger! Wierd. Anyway today hit up triceps.

Cable rope press downs 100lbs x 10,10,10

machine dips 120bs x 15,15,15,15

seated over head db presses 55lbs x 8,8,8

lying ez bar skull crushers 65lbs x 10,10,10​


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well played in a small softball tourney last night and felt strong and amazingly good. I don't know how but with me feeling like crap for weeks, i took some clomid the last few days and I have felt totally different. Hit a grand slam, and a double that hit the left fielder knocking him down cause it knuckled. Today made it in for a great bicep day. 

biceps: standing ez bar curls 65lbs x 10,10,10,10

seated alt db curls: 45lbs x 5,5,5,

cable close grip curls 80lbs x 10, 100lbs x 10,10

concentration curls 30lbs x 5,5,5,5

straight bar drag curls 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 11, 2011)

Feeling really good as of late and taking full advantage of it. Today was really good shoulder routine. BTW wife and I went to see Don't be arraid of the dark. Good movie but them little things looked like rats on steriods lol. 

Shoulder: 

DB Seated presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8

Lat Machine pulldowns: 120lbs x 10, 135lbs x 10, 10, 10

machine shoulder presses 80lbs x 10,10,10

behind neck pull downs: 100lbs x 8, 90lbs x 8, 80lbs x 12, 12

upright bar rows 65lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok so Alpha Male is a saying I hear all the time. For the last several days I've felt like King of the Alpha Males. It's awesome that the highlight of your day is kicking your A$$ in the gym. No joke I felt like Jim Carey in Liar Liar, when he's in the restroom and the guy ask "What are you doing?" then he replies I'm kicking my A$$ lol. One heck of a tricep workout!!

Triceps:

close grip bench press 135lbs x 10,10,10

lying ez bar skull crushers: 65lbs x 10, 85lbs x 10, 10

seated over head db press: 55lbs x 10, 10, 10

Rope pressdowns: 100lbs x 10, 110lbs x10, 10

high pulley reverse curls 110lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## oufinny (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking good man, how is that beastdrol treating you and how much are you taking?


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 14, 2011)

Another solid day at the gym hitting biceps and back. Feeling better then ever, and I go Friday for my trt schedule appt with new Dr. 

Back:

seated cable rows: 140lbs x 10,10,10

lat pull downs to chest wide grip: 140lbs x 10,10,10

Face Pulls: 110lbs x 10,10,10

DB Rows: 55lbs x 8,8,8

Biceps: 

seated alt db curls 45lbs x 5,5,5

standing ez bar curls 95lbs x 8,8,8 New Pr!!!

Concentration curls 30lbs x 6,6,6

finished with 35lbs ez bar set of 30's with 21 set up. 

Arms feeling bigger then even and soar but I love it.​


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Looking good man, how is that beastdrol treating you and how much are you taking?


 

Working really good bro and adding the clomid did something, because soon as I started first dose I felt 10 x better then I have in years.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 20, 2011)

Right should acting up again but I believe it's a bone spur. It hurts on certain movements but then pain goes away quickly. Today was awesome Chest day.  I have few more Endosurge to take and will be done. I'm already finished with Beastdrol. I will say this, I was very skeptical to ph's in general since I didn't think any of them would work like the old ones. I never used them in the past but now at 31 I wanting to see. Well beastdrol is no joke and make sure you have your cycle support supps. I gained major strength in bench and db's incline bench hitting 65's. I believe I could have hit 70-75 but until I see Dr. about shoulder didn't want to push it. BPS delievered amazing libido and I can only hope BPS will continue to make their line of supplements grow.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 20, 2011)

Today's Chest day!

Barbell Bench Press: 185lbs x 5,5,5,5,5 drop 135lbs x 10 reps 

Incline Barbell press:  135lbs x 10,10,10

flat db flyes 20lbs x 10,10,10 first time doing these so went light and def like them.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 21, 2011)

AHHHHHHHH I can't lift my arms up for nothing!!! But it feels so goooooood!! lol Today was arm day and I was worn out from work today but went into over drive like Stalone did in the movie over the top!! 

Biceps: 

standing short bar curls 90lbs x 10,10,10

seated db curls 45lbs x 5,5,5

single arm db curls 30lbs x 8,8,8

single arm high pulley cable curls 60lbs x 8,8,8

triceps:

Skull Crusher ez bar 75lbs x 10,10,10

rope pressdowns: 110lbs x 10,10,10,10

straight bar reverse curls 45lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow man I'm feeling so unreal latley that it makes me wonder just how much trt and getting your horomones back straight are. I got a while to go before the horomones get 100 percent back but adding clomid to the trt is really helping the way i feel. I had one of my best back days ever. I'm currenlty taking myofusion protein, wheybolic post workout and neovar creatine. 

Back: 

high pulley close grip handle pulls down to chest: 90lbs x 8,8,8,8

wide grip cable pulldowns 90lbs x 8,8,8

db rows 50lbs x 8,8,8

machine rows: 150lbs x 10,10,10

t-bar rows: 120lbs x 8,8,8

high pulley face pulls: 120lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## Jonnman (Sep 23, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> OK so after first dose of beastrol and heading back from store to drop off some groceries to my wife, I ended up in the bed room working out with her before I headed to the gym. I'm literally sitting there drinking a protein shake and was like wth and as I stood up she turned her head and was like "Oh we better make use of that" What the HECK is in this stuff lol. Ok so back to the gym, back day!
> 
> Back:
> 
> ...


some potent stuff


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 24, 2011)

Today feeling really good just a bit worn out from long work week. My Tarus Wyked arrives the other day and gave it a try today. Not bad at all and taste good. Had good energy and had good shoulder workout. I'm starting to think I need to go baby weight lol and do a high amt of reps. I'm so big in my arms and legs but my chest and stomach are still not loosing any body weight. 

Shoulders:

behind-neck pulldowns: 90lbs x 10,10,10

seated alt db presses: 50lbs x 10,10,10

lat machine pulldowns: 135lbs x 12, 150lbs x 10,10

upright pulls with straight bar: 75lbs x 8,8,8

standing laterial raises 25lbs x 6,6,6


----------



## |Z| (Sep 26, 2011)

keep up the hard work bro! Its gonna be real good!


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow had an awesome pump in gym despite being slap worn out from lack of sleep last night. I took a scoop of Wyked. Not bad on energy and didn't give me the skin crawls but that lemonade is strong tasting. 

Chest:

bench press: 195lbs 5,5,5,5,5 pr on these 5 x 5 felt really good on these

Decline bench press: 135lbs x 10,10,10

lying db flyes 25lbs x 10,10,10

Biceps: standing straight bar curls 65lbs x 10,10,10 ouch

seated one arm db curl 35lbs x 6,6,6

standing db curls same time 25lbs x 10,10,10​


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 28, 2011)

Today did a quick back routine after leaving the Dr office for 2nd week with the new Dr. So he gives me another shot 400mg and prescribes test cyp and syringes to do at home. I keep trying to convice him to give me hcg but he's hesitent to that. However at least he knows the importnance of weekly shots unlike the 1 shot a month jacka$$.  I told him about my fertillity and he prescribed me 2.5 mg something called letrozole Either way I'm excited to finally have the test scriptions! 
Back: 

Body-Solid Seated Row Machine:  180lbs x 8,8,8
Db rows:  50lbs x 8,8,8
close grip pull to chest:  90lbs x 8,8,8
face pulls 110lbs x 10,10 120lbs x 10


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 8, 2011)

loved endosurge, great libido boost


----------

